# Favorite Genre of Music



## Viva (Dec 10, 2009)

Just curious as to what peoples favrote type of music is^^.

1. Rock/metal
2. Rap/Hip Hop
3. Techno/Electronic
4. Pop
5. R&B
6. Country
7. Other


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 10, 2009)

My tastes:

1. Orchestral music (Classical and film/TV/video game music)
2. Metal (preferably power metal and symphonic metal)
3. Fusion of the above two.
4. Techno

Misc: Some country.


----------



## Dass (Dec 10, 2009)

1) wrong subsection
2) poll?
3) rock (like the entire rock genre as a whole)


----------



## Viva (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, classical is my favorite. Then it's pop, rock, and r&b


----------



## Collie (Dec 10, 2009)

Heheh, I'll listen to pretty much anything other than rap and modern pop, but I prefer rock for the most part, especially 60s and 70s, and some 80s stuff.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Weird.

v last.fm v


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 10, 2009)

Gotta go with Metal/Rock \m/! I also like Blues, and classical music


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Metal and Classical I like equally and have most of my basis in, but I'm getting increasingly into electronic music of all sorts.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 10, 2009)

Movie soundtrack =3


----------



## Shumanki (Dec 10, 2009)

1) marching band, ant yes im serious o.0
2) techno
3) what ever emo would fall under XD


----------



## Nargle (Dec 11, 2009)

Shumanki said:


> marching band


 
Marching band music brings back bad memories =C


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 11, 2009)

Most of the music I listen to would be classified as "rock" in all its flavors. Though my _favorite_ songs are classical, few as they may be. I have listened to Moonlight Sonata for literally hundreds of hours, and still do not tire of it. Pachabel's Canon is a favorite as well as a "few" others. I like very few classical songs, but those I do like are the best period as far as I am concerned. 

But yeah on a per-hour-listened basis, rock is predominant.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 11, 2009)

Mostly 70's and 80's rock.  Maybe a few other things.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 11, 2009)

80's-90's Death Metal.


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

1. Techno/electronic (I figured this covers all the subgenres as well, which is what I mostly go for).

2. Rock/metal

3. Orchestral/classical/opera


----------



## tehdude (Dec 11, 2009)

I voted other. I like ska... its interesting to explain it to people. All I can say is "Its basically punk, but with trumpets." If you don't know what ska is go Pandora (Is that a verb yet?) Reel Big Fish.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 11, 2009)

Classical, operas, religious


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Mostly 70's and 80's rock.  *Maybe a few other things*.



Yeah

I KNOW

>:c


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

Man this is hard :/

I voted Metal, but it would be:

1. Deathcore/Death metal
2. Classical
3. GOOD pop (imo, just Taylor Swift and Lady Gaga)


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 11, 2009)

rock, metal, electronica/techno, rap, clasical, country, and almost anything else.

I also like when music types are mixed like (metallica/S&M)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2009)

- electronic of nearly any kind
- videogame music
- goth rock
- 80s in general
- pop


----------



## Impasse (Dec 11, 2009)

My favorites are prog- and post-rock, but I didn't think it'd be fair to vote "rock" as progressive rock is barely rock and post-rock ... isn't.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 12, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> *Classical*, operas, *religious*


I listen to quite a bit Martial music, and Motets.

Also, Gregorian Chant and New Age.



Impasse said:


> My favorites are prog- and *post-rock*, but I didn't think it'd be fair to vote "rock" as progressive rock is barely rock and post-rock ... isn't.


 
First person to mention this thus far.

Now, I must say mine: No Wave. Postpunk. German Neue Deustche Welle, and French Coldwave. Synthpop. Electro. Chillout music. Downtempo. IDM (The most broad genre in the existence of music, in my opinion. It is like the Autistic Spectrum Disorder of music). Etheral Rock and Shoegaze.
Noise music, and that new Drone Metal shit.

Also, Dogma_00.
01. The machines won't follow the needs of humans, but humans accommodate themselves to the needs of the machines. You should _let the rhythm device decide the tempo_ of your tune. You should listen to your synthesizer's will for the sound it wants to play. You can freely choose the method you use to listen to your machines.

02. You have to avoid melodic ingredients in your music. The mechanical rhythm is the main theme of all your tunes. You are allowed to use only one chord per song. Small variations in the chord used are allowed, but not in such way that the composition sounds like it was meant to be rich, entertaining and interesting.

03. The subject of the song - including its name - may not be connected to humanity, living human beings, human emotions or organic nature. All tunes must be about some machine, industry in general or some kind of technical achievement. 

04. Human voices are not allowed. Speech created mechanically is allowed, but human speech (or singing) post-processed to sound mechanical is not allowed.

05. Using samples of CD quality is forbidden. The maximum resolution is 8 bits in 22 KHz frequency. 

06. The price of a single instrument or any other equipment used to create dogma00 music may not be more than 150 â‚¬ ($150).

07. When performing, the artist is not allowed to draw the attention of the audience away from the machines in any way. 

08. Smashing machines in public is highly recommended.

09. If a turn of the millennium occurs, the artist following dogma00 must assist those machines which don't automatically get troubles caused by "Y2K", "Y3K" or any similar phenomena. For example, filling a washing-machine with stones will certainly cause it some kind of "crashing" problems after turning the centrifuge on.

0A. In the long run, the artist following the dogma00 is trying to get rid of communicating with human beings in traditional human ways. In the beginning, avoiding natural conversation, non-verbal gestures and touching other people is recommended. The goal is a situation, where the artist communicates only with machines in their native language. 

0B: The artists don't exist as human beings anymore. An artist following dogma00 must take a synthetic name related to some synthetic function, machinery activity or computer communication. Examples: "Envelope Generator", "CRC Check", "Screen Refresh", "Guru Meditation", etc... 

0C: The pr-photos taken of the artist following the dogma00 rules must be black and white telefaxes in the lowest quality possible. The machines shown in a photo must be the main subject of the picture. If a human being can be seen in a dogma00 pr-photo, she/he must be connected to a machine somehow.

0D: When performing on TV, only black and white broadcasting is allowed for a dogma00 artist, no matter how big is the used broadcasting network.

0E: If a dogma00 artist releases a video, it must be in VHS standard. Broadcast-quality formats are not allowed.

0F: A dogma00 internet website may not contain loads of graphics. One picture is allowed per page.

10: No money can be taken as the salary from live performings of a dogma00 artist. The fee can be something that can upgrade the machines - including the artist him/herself. A 3d-card, a wire, a food, a synthesizer, an alcohol bottle or any similar plugins for the dogma00 artist and his/her machine brothers/sisters are allowed.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 12, 2009)

post rock, trip hop, ambient, indie, noise.... nope looks like i fit under other


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Metal.

Excluding mainstream and deathcore.


----------



## kashaki (Dec 12, 2009)

Alternative Rock


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Metal.
> 
> Excluding mainstream



2kvlt4u


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> 2kvlt4u


It's also 2shit4me.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's also 2shit4me.



nice.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Metal. Everything that is metal, I approve


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> Metal. Everything that is metal, I approve


Even Satanic Destroyer?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

no wave
old-timey


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's also 2shit4me.



Don't pretend you dislike Meshuggah or Opeth


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Even Satanic Destroyer?



Oh God it's another wannabe Nowegian black metal band. I blame Varg for this!


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> Don't pretend you dislike Meshuggah or Opeth


Hate Meshuggah.

But I love Opeth <3


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hate Meshuggah.
> 
> But I love Opeth <3



Opeth is awesome, I love the song Serenity Painted Death


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Listen to Blackwater Park. It's their best.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have it and it is their best


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> But I love Opeth <3



Mainstream entry-level garbage. |:c

Nah, I love them too (and Meshuggah). Just saying, mainstream â‰  shit. You can't be so rabidly anti-mainstream that you close yourself off from a lot of good music.

Mainstream just happens to correlate with shit a lot, so :T


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> Mainstream entry-level garbage. |:c
> 
> Nah, I love them too (and Meshuggah). Just saying, mainstream â‰  shit. You can't be so rabidly anti-mainstream that you close yourself off from a lot of good music.
> 
> Mainstream just happens to correlate with shit a lot, so :T


Mainstream perhaps was too much of a broad term to use, I don't hate bands for being big, I hate bands that make songs for the pure purpose of making money.

I was so worried when Opeth was signed to Roadrunner, they're a bunch of idiots that constantly encourage bands to "sell out", but I don't think Opeth has been affected by this.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Opeth will never sell out


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2009)

Real metal and classical/baroque.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> no wave
> old-timey


 
You, sir, are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Real metal



oh like industrial?


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

The only genre of music I truly hate is death metal. Like cannibal corpse and lamb of god. It's basically screaming into the microphone and "playing" instruments as loud they can and sometimes as fast as they can.  I'm not saying that their songs can't have meaning. It's just hard to extract meaning from a song when you can't understand the lyrics.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

been listening to alot of hardstyle n trance lately :$


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> The only genre of music I truly hate is death metal. Like cannibal corpse and lamb of god. It's basically screaming into the microphone and "playing" instruments as loud they can and sometimes as fast as they can.  I'm not saying that their songs can't have meaning. It's just hard to extract meaning from a song when you can't understand the lyrics.


Death Metal you can understand:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn05D6OK_hE


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> The only genre of music I truly hate is *death metal*. Like cannibal corpse and *lamb of god*.



Haha

I like you, you're funny


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Haha
> 
> I like you, you're funny



yeah, Lamb of God isn't death metal :V


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> yeah, Lamb of God isn't death metal :V



What is it, though? It's like new wave of american metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> What is it, though? It's like new wave of american metal



I thought it was "groove metal"


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I thought it was "groove metal"



sure let's go with that


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

1. Indie rock
2. Plinky plonk rock 
3. Irish Folk
4. Experimental 
5. Ambient 
6. Neopsychedelia 
7. Folktronica 
8. Classic rock
9. Folk metal
10.Melodic death metal


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Either pop, or alternative rock.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I thought it was "groove metal"



Pantera=Groove Metal
Lamb of God =/= Groove Metal

Maybe Post-Death?  like how with Hardcore, it got a little gayer when it became post-hardcore?


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Pantera=Groove Metal
> Lamb of God =/= Groove Metal
> 
> Maybe Post-Death?  like how with Hardcore, it got a little gayer when it became post-hardcore?



Or post-groove metal


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> Or post-groove metal



maybe.  
I would just say that they are Heavy Metal.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

is there any reggae metal in the world today


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> is there any reggae metal in the world today



If only.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

:c
what about rockabillymetal
all i want is something fast and articulate about haircuts and pomade


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Pantera=Groove Metal
> Lamb of God =/= Groove Metal
> 
> Maybe Post-Death?  like how with Hardcore, it got a little gayer when it became post-hardcore?



Is there such a thing as too many sub-genres?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> :c
> what about rockabillymetal
> all i want is something fast and articulate about haircuts and pomade



if that existed, there would be irrefutable proof there is no god.

Disney-metal.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Is there such a thing as too many sub-genres?



Yeah, but the line was crossed ages ago : /

It seems that a new metal subgenre is necessary every time the band changes guitars


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Disney-metal.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTif4koVr7M


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTif4koVr7M




And here I was thinking it would suck :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

It does.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It does.



but that was good


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> but that was good



I like Nightwish, sue me


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I like Nightwish, sue me



So do I, and I thought DarkNoctus did too.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> yeah, Lamb of God isn't death metal :V



They're not? Wow, my world has been flipped upsidedown. I heard one song by them and it was on a really long bridge of death metally sounding stuff. I know, I know. Don't judge an artist by one song, but je n'aime pas il


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> is there any reggae metal in the world today


Ever heard of Skindred?

@Nightwish fans: I loved Nightwish. Until the album Once. After that it fell apart. Pre-Century Child = Win.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ever heard of Skindred?
> 
> @Nightwish fans: I loved Nightwish. Until the album Once. After that it fell apart. Pre-Century Child = Win.



Fair enough.  While I liked Once, my favorite album is Oceanborn, no doubt.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Pantera=Groove Metal
> Lamb of God =/= Groove Metal
> 
> Maybe Post-Death?  like how with Hardcore, it got a little gayer when it became post-hardcore?



Metalcore then geez



jellyhurwit said:


> is there any reggae metal in the world today



[yt]JpMHnsdsCiY[/yt]


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 14, 2009)

My faves include:

-Orchestral/classical/religious
-Broadway musical showtunes
-Bluegrass (some) 
-Contemporary (some) 
-New Age (some)


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Fair enough.  While I liked Once, my favorite album is Oceanborn, no doubt.


Oh I completely agree.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Rock / Heavy Metal. I've been trying to listen to everything I can find, and now have a bunch of favorites. Elvenking for example, they are amazing.

Can't forget the punk though. I like fast paced, high energy sometimes.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

1.Gothic
2.Punk
3.Soundtracks
4.Krautrock like KRAAN, BIRTHCONTROL, FRUMPY, THE CAN.
5.NDW
6.Oldies
7.Metal
8.Cosmic Music like Tangerine Dream, Klaus Schultze.
9.German Rock 
10.KRAFTWERK
11.RAMMSTEIN


----------



## torachi (Mar 27, 2010)

hip hip hip-hop..with ONE other person. lolz, big surprise furries, ya brooding fucks.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Classical and Electronic, definitely. I like more instrumental than lyrical.


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 29, 2010)

Goregrind, Lolicore and NSBM are probably my favorites at the moment.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 29, 2010)

Mostly power and symphonic metal. To a lesser degree other metals and rock, though preferences change slightly depending on my mood.


----------



## furatail (Mar 29, 2010)

I remember being among maybe 5 of of 300 students at my school that actually prefer "techno" above all other music. Now it seems a little more popular, but just a little.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 1, 2010)

Now, Techno and Trance are genres that I have always gone for, although Extreme Metal is my game too. Depending on what my mood is, I like to alternate between the two at different intervals, although I spend more time listening to Metal nowadays. Of course, a lot of songs in the Trance field serve to draw me in and propel my mind to places far away from my reality, sending chills through my spine as the soothing music slivers through my soul and brings me to my state of calm.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

TWILLIGHT said:


> 1.Gothic
> 2.Punk
> 3.Soundtracks
> 4.Krautrock like KRAAN, BIRTHCONTROL, FRUMPY, THE CAN.
> ...


 
Kosmischemusik? FUCK YES!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 1, 2010)

I like military music.


----------



## Vienna (Apr 2, 2010)

I fancy anything from Death metal to Funk ;}


----------



## Prurient (Apr 2, 2010)

1.Rock
2.Metal
3.Death Metal
4.Blues
5.Drum and Bass
I forget what it's called.  It includes a Fife and Drum /:  originated around 18th and 19th century, used for marching in lines.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

I love all types of music but for the past year I've been listening to a lot of Reggae/Hip-Hop/Rock type fusion music i guess you would call it? eh just got listen to The Dirty Heads


----------



## hellogirls (Apr 2, 2010)

alt folk. : )


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

I usually pick songs and not genres, albums or bands.
But...
HARD ROCK HULK RAPE SMASH 
YEAH!!!!!
RAWK
I love it


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

rock til you drop,


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Metal all the way. Most commonly the extreme metal genres like thrash metal, a little death metal, and I love the earliest black metal bands before Mayhem. After that black metal was more about corpse paint, church burnings and CONTINUOUS ANNOYING BLAST BEATS.

My favorite bands are probably Sodom, Slayer, and Celtic Frost. I was a huge Metallica fan a few years back, but as I grew older I felt that their music wasn't heavy enough for me anymore.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

My favorite is Punk/Emo Rock. No, I do not associate myself with the lifestyle, I just enjoy the lyrics and tune. I also am into rap, pop, some techno, and a little bit of country.

My favorite bands include:
>Three Days Grace
>Linkin Park
>Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
>Dead By April (have to pirate this, since it is not available in the states)
>Theory of a Deadman
>Breaking Benjamin
>Seether


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Why does no one else like military bands and Welsh Male Voice Choirs?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why does no one else like military bands and Welsh Male Voice Choirs?


Cuz it's not MSM.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Cuz it's not MSM.



MSM?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> MSM?



Maximillian Muskin?
I don't know but there are a lot of good millitary band songs of my country like...
Giv'at Hatakh'moshet XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUN2By0xGU4
....
Begiv'at hatakh'moshet


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

If it's really obscure and electronic, I <3.
And I can listen to anything as long as it's not country music.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> If it's really obscure and electronic, I <3.
> And I can listen to anything as long as it's not country music.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUN2By0xGU4
Listen
It's not country


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUN2By0xGU4
> Listen
> It's not country


I didn't hate it, but I was confused. :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> And I can listen to anything as long as it's not country music.



How could you say that? Johnny Cash is like a god to me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> How could you say that? Johnny Cash is like a god to me.


no


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> no



When I come to power, I'm gonna play Johnny Cash on every radio station in the British Commonwealth 24 hours a day.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> When I come to power, I'm gonna play Johnny Cash on every radio station in the British Commonwealth 24 hours a day.


I'm glad I live in Canada.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm glad I live in Canada.



Canada is in the Commonwealth.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Canada is in the Commonwealth.


FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
The only radio-station I listen to is the internet show I host on, and you won't change that.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

I like alot of video game music, which is why I picked other.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> The only radio-station I listen to is the internet show I host on, and you won't change that.



Granted that will remain unaffected, but in every cab, railway station and restaurant the golden sounds of Johnny Cash will be ringing, unless I'm in the mood for male voice choirs singing military songs.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Granted that will remain unaffected, but in every cab, railway station and restaurant the golden sounds of Johnny Cash will be ringing, unless I'm in the mood for male voice choirs singing military songs.


Enjoy your reign while you can, because for every song you force onto the radio will be another couple minutes I will be recruiting rebels to topple your foundation.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Enjoy your reign while you can, because for every song you force onto the radio will be another couple minutes I will be recruiting rebels to topple your foundation.



The people will love me because I'm adorable and you can listen to what you want in private or on the internet.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The people will love me because I'm adorable and you can listen to what you want in private or on the internet.


Even so..... I'll have an eye on you.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Even so..... I'll have an eye on you.



I'm not like a normal politician, I don't care if people scrutinise me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I didn't hate it, but I was confused. :V



One of the older songs out in the country, one of the big millitary hits.
The lyrics are great, but in hebrew so you probably didn't understand a shit.
The literal translation of the name is "Ammunation Hill".


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Apr 3, 2010)

I kinda like every type of music.  Except really annoying golden oldies...  Johnny cash is awesome.  but I'll always be a rock fan.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> MSM?


MSM = MainStream Media

My favorite country band is Rascal Flatts.


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

GAHHHHHHH CAN'T MULTIVOTE!

I like rock and techno a lot.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> MSM = MainStream Media
> 
> My favorite country band is Rascal Flatts.



What about Peter Dawson? Is he mainstream? He was one of the most popular recording artists of the first half of the 20th century making over 2000 recordings in total on cylinder, shellac and finally vinyl.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i love most music

rock/metal/techno/industrial/some opera/jazz/celtic
lots o' stuff


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Canada is in the Commonwealth, *but the USA is not!*


I fixed that for you. YOU WILL NOT RUIN IT FOR ME!

FYI, Johnny Ca$h is the guy who sang about the Kinzua Dam, which is not even 10 kilometers from my house.  His rhythm still sucks regardless.


----------



## IWP (Apr 3, 2011)

My favorite genres would be:

Rock/Metal: Thrash Metal, Groove Metal, Nu Metal/what metal elitists call "mallcore", Melodic Death Metal, Industrial Rock/Metal, 70s-80s Rock/Hard Rock/Metal, New Wave, Funk Rock, Rap Rock, and 90s Alternative Rock

Electronic/Dance: House (including most of it's sub-genres), Trance, Psy-Trance, Eurodance/Europop, Drum & Bass, Big Beat, Breakbeat, Dubstep, Disco, Synthpop, Electropop, and Funk

Other: Reggae, 90s Hip Hop, and Country here and there depending on the artist


----------



## Larry (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to not mind newbies necroing threads, but now it's getting under my skin a little bit.


----------



## IWP (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey it beats starting a new thread about this at least.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rap/Hip Hop


----------



## Kailombax (Apr 6, 2011)

My favorites are...

1. Alternative Rock/Grunge (Mostly 90s and early 2000s)
2. Hard Rock
3. Gothic Rock/Deathrock
4. Darkwave/Industrial
5. Dark Cabaret
6. Symphonic/Power Metal
7. VGM
8. Soundtrack
9. Folk Rock/Celtic/Neo-Folk
10. Trance/Techno


----------

